# Leaving Energy Gel in Hot Car



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Anybody leave their supply of energy gels in their car that can get pretty hot during the summer? I know that energy/protein bars can get real gooey but I'm curious if it's ok for energy gels. 

Some believe that medicine stored in high temperatures can lose their efficacy. Maybe the same for energy gels?

Much thanks in advance.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

They start out gooey...they get hot, they stay gooey. As long as they don't get above the boiling point of gel, you're okay. They're just sugar and/or protein/amino acids. High temps won't change that.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> They start out gooey...they get hot, they stay gooey. As long as they don't get above the boiling point of gel, you're okay. They're just sugar and/or protein/amino acids. High temps won't change that.


This. ^^

Medications are comprised of different compounds that can change when subjected to extreme temps and even just time, hence the true reasons for expirations that should be paid attention. A gel has a pretty significant shelf life all wrapped up in it's pouch. I've eaten plenty of GU's that were beyond their expiration with no side effects.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Use a cooler and some blue ice packs. Set on the floor out of the sun. Cover with something white or silver.

Careful leaving food in cars in bear country.


----------

